# Magic Lantern



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 1, 2021)

delenatii var. dunkel x micranthum 
So, the third bud has opened and it is back to the expected normal darker color.
interesting to see them side by side


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 1, 2021)

I actually find myself attracted to the one on the right more than the normal coloration.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 1, 2021)

Beautiful


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 2, 2021)

Wonder what judges would do in this case. I’ve never encountered this yet at one.


----------



## Just1more (Aug 2, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> I actually find myself attracted to the one on the right more than the normal coloration.


I like the paler coloration best also!


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 2, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> delenatii var. dunkel x micranthum
> So, the third bud has opened and it is back to the expected normal darker color.
> interesting to see them side by side View attachment 29083



So are you sure that there aren't two plants in that pot and not just one? Seen it happen before. I still think the lighter one is very attractive.


----------



## JRO (Aug 2, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> So are you sure that there aren't two plants in that pot and not just one? Seen it happen before. I still think the lighter one is very attractive.


I would say that there are definitely two plants here. Beside the very obvious color difference, the dorsals are not at all similar.


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 2, 2021)

So when you're ready to get rid of that obviously inferior light Magic Lantern please keep me in mind.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Wonder what judges would do in this case. I’ve never encountered this yet at one.


What would you do? haha


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 2, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> So are you sure that there aren't two plants in that pot and not just one? Seen it happen before. I still think the lighter one is very attractive.



It is one plant 100%. I grew it from a single growth plant.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 2, 2021)

JRO said:


> I would say that there are definitely two plants here. Beside the very obvious color difference, the dorsals are not at all similar.


Nope. It is one plant. Weird things happen sometimes.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 3, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> What would you do? haha


I’ll ask and get back to you lol.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 7, 2021)

i like both flowers


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 9, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> i like both flowers


Me too! but I prefer darker colors.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 9, 2021)

Photo update from the windowsill where it lives 
I changed the orientation of the pot and they are now hugging each other. So cute!
I put In-Charm Handel pollen on the darker flower this morning. 

In the back is a big thing of Norito Hasegawa that bloomed earlier in the spring with two flowers atop tall towers.
Dendrobium Tiny Twister blooming on rootless accidental division.
Neofinetia falcata Shoujou busy sending up four spikes which is obviously not shown here


----------



## GuRu (Aug 18, 2021)

Mmmm. Two very pretty flowers. On the first sight I thought the darker coloured one would be the better one.....but the closer and longer I look at them I'm convinced.....the lighter coloured one attracts me more.


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 18, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Photo update from the windowsill where it lives
> I changed the orientation of the pot and they are now hugging each other. So cute!
> I put In-Charm Handel pollen on the darker flower this morning.
> 
> ...



nice flowers but totally loved this

" rootless accidental division " been there, done that


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 18, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Mmmm. Two very pretty flowers. On the first sight I thought the darker coloured on would be the better one.....but the closer and longer I look at them I'm convinced.....the lighter coloured one attracts me more.


Color wise, I prefer dark but the shape is better on the lighter one. I like them both.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 18, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> nice flowers but totally loved this
> 
> " rootless accidental division " been there, done that


So, that Dendrobium has been growing in this 3.75in pot for a few years. I meant to repot it into a larger pot when the newer growths started to grow out & over the edge of the pot. Well, I waited too long and it looked really messy with roots all over outside the pot. I could have taken the plant out of the pot (pot with lots of side slits like net pot almost which didn’t help taking the plant out of it with roots going in & out through those side slits) instead I just yanked it.
The main chunk containing the newest growth (still in active growth) was broken in half and a few small oldest growths came out with roots ripped off completely.
I pot it up the main chunk which is now sending up a brand new growth as well as some spikes on the older growths.
The rootless portions are in bloom/sprouting up a keiki.


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 19, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> So, that Dendrobium has been growing in this 3.75in pot for a few years.....



gotta love it when a plan (?) works out!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 23, 2021)

I like em both!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 25, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> I like em both!


Thank you! I like them too.


----------

